# Really good deal on salmon oil



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Entirely pets has wild alaskan salmon oil on sale- 32 oz for $14.42 Alaska Naturals Wild Alaska Salmon Oil Original for Dogs (32 oz)

There's also a groupon for entirely pets, $15 for $30 worth of pet supplies. 

EntirelyPets Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo

So I got 64 oz of salmon oil plus some treats for $20 shipped! :biggrin1:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

here's also a link to their blowout clearance in case you need to get something to get to $30 Clearance Blowout!, Pet Supplies Sale


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if you miss the above groupon deal, you can also get it on amazon and they have special offers like free furminator with a purchase of $50 or more Amazon.com: Alaskan Salmon Oil Salmon Oil Coatcare for Dogs , 32-Ounce Bottle: Pet Supplies


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I ended up ordering 4 bottles since we go through quite a bit and it was a great deal


----------

